# side skirts



## B14Drifter (Oct 25, 2002)

hey i have a b14 200sx... and i really don't like the sides available for our cars... i'm just wondering if the sides for other cars like the civics, integras, or celicas fit our cars... i was looking at some sides for the civics and integras, and i don't see why they wouldn't fit... but i need to be atleast 75% sure that they might fit... i really need to know... hot import nights is less than 4 months away and i need side skirts to finish my exterior...


----------



## runik (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm not real sure. You could alway's measure them. If they are close you could alway's mold them in.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

why cant we have shows like that down here


----------



## B14Drifter (Oct 25, 2002)

pearsont74 said:


> *why cant we have shows like that down here  *



shows like hot import nights and import revolution makes me wish i hooked up my civic and kept my 200sx stock... but i wanted to be different so started hooking up 200sx... now i guess i have to work 10 times harder to get my car "show ready"... 

think of the visa commercial... full custom body kit... $1000... a 3000-watt sound system... $800... 17" wheels and tires set... $500... all engine and trans modifications/dress up... $2000... seeing a bunch of people drool over your car... priceless...


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

pearsont74 said:


> *why cant we have shows like that down here  *


I dont know where St. Pete is but they had HIN in Orlando last year.

And there is a Sentra here with some Integra sides. I cant remember the name but you can see some pics at theNWNismo site. Its the white one.


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

do you know how to fiberglass, if so accord sides skrts are about 3 inces to long so i cut the and redid the lip where they tie into the fenderwell and the look great.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

That sounds pretty cool. How long did it take you? Did you use the stock side skirts? And off what year Accord? If you could post a pic that would be cool.


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

i bought a set of black widow side skirts from scorchn200sx...not sure where it came off but it blends in with my sinsei(r33) front bumper. pics up when i get the damn car painted.

Ben


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2003)

> think of the visa commercial... full custom body kit... $1000... a 3000-watt sound system... $800... 17" wheels and tires set... $500... all engine and trans modifications/dress up... $2000... seeing a bunch of people drool over your car... priceless...


 that's funny LOL


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

b14 drifer..

available side skirts are extreme , gtr , m3 , speed , drift

that all available email me if u want pix.


----------

